#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Any UI/UX designers here?

## Shana

Recently I've been interested in UX for sometime, and since then I've been looking for decent UI/UX software. So far, I've got to know about Fireworks. 
You guys know of any other software better than that?
Any recommendations for beginners?
Anything on UI is useful to me.
Let me know. :Smile:

----------


## thiruchelvam

Yes I'am Contact me Sign Technologies - Home | Facebook

----------


## Shana

> Yes I'am Contact me Sign Technologies - Home | Facebook


Great! What tool do you use for your designing purpose?

----------


## joel

You can check here for short answer here - User Experience - Services - Batticaloa - Sri lanka - iXeun

----------


## Moana

> Recently I've been interested in UX for sometime, and since then I've been looking for decent UI/UX software. So far, I've got to know about Fireworks. 
> You guys know of any other software better than that?
> Any recommendations for beginners?
> Anything on UI is useful to me.
> Let me know.


Hey Shana!

This Blog here should be helpful I guess.. 7 steps to become a UI/UX designer – Nicole&#39;s Blog

----------

